# Pb syncr Google agenda + contacts et les appli sur iPad air



## cnd (19 Décembre 2014)

Je viens d'acheter un iPad air. Pas de problème pour mettre Gmail (j'ai telecharge l'application correspondante), mais pour l'agenda et les contacts, ils ne reconnaît pas. J'ai utilisé exchange dans les réglages proposés, mais on me redemande tout le temps mon mot de passe. Je ne vois pas de solution. Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ? Merci.k


----------



## cnd (9 Janvier 2015)

cnd a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter un iPad air. Pas de problème pour mettre Gmail (j'ai telecharge l'application correspondante), mais pour l'agenda et les contacts, ils ne reconnaît pas. J'ai utilisé exchange dans les réglages proposés, mais on me redemande tout le temps mon mot de passe. Je ne vois pas de solution. Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ? Merci.k




Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## adixya (9 Janvier 2015)

Bah je pense que tu dois virer l'appli et configurer ton compte Gmail dans l'appli mail. La tu pourras cocher une synchronisation de ton calendrier et de tes contacts avec l'iPhone.


----------

